# Binge Eating?



## Kels823 (Aug 1, 2006)

edited, nvmd


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 1, 2006)

when I get the urge to binge, I remove myself from a situation that would allow me access to food.


----------



## Kels823 (Aug 1, 2006)

Youre able to do that now.. but when you first decided you didnt want to do it nemore, what gave you the motivation to actually GET UP AND WALK AWAY?


----------



## d_flawless (Aug 1, 2006)

sounds like it may be something emotionally weighing you down, and you're taking it out by excessively binging...it's great that you're seeing someone about it!
i used to binge (not meaning to, i just could eat and eat and it would be too much) and then purge since i'd be so guilty. i have to say, a lot of had to do with feelings of control, since my love interest at the time was cheating on me and i feel powerless with that going on. maybe you should take a look at what else is going on in your life and put things in order, because usually eating disorders (and this counts as well, even if you're not purging) are the physical embodiment of our emotional well-being; we take it out on our bodies because of what the mind can't control. 
good luck with everything, it can be tough, but you're taking positive steps towards wellness


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kels823* 
_Youre able to do that now.. but when you first decided you didnt want to do it nemore, what gave you the motivation to actually GET UP AND WALK AWAY?_

 
In all honesty? My vanity. 
I'm vain, I admit as much.
I hate buying clothes over a size 6.  I hate if I am not carded when buying alcohol or tobacco (neither of which I use but my husband does).  I would hate being told 'wow, three kids took a toll on you' (someone in my family WOULD say it...).

Secondarily, I hate being unhealthy. I don't want to NOT be able to play with my kids or to compete with my husband on the basketball court. I don't want to blow a knee (more than I already have) because it can't carry my weight. I don't want to be short of breath or have apnea or high blood pressure or whatever because I'm binging and becoming overweight.

I love the fact that my husband is proud of me. I love the fact that when people ring my door bell and I answer it they ask to speak to my parents.  I refuse to be an embarrassment to my kids or my husband because I can't control myself.

*shrug*

That's only me though.


----------



## Wattage (Aug 1, 2006)

I don't know how much I truly believe that binge eating is a control issue. For a few select individuals, vanity is enough. Most, it is not. 

In my degree, we have to specialize in one other area outside of our stream of study. I chose psychology because I am interested in why people do the things we do, even when we know they are bad for our health and our self-esteem.

Kels, I used to binge eat. Not terribly bad, and I only went through a very brief period where I would purge, but I understand what you are facing. I was very, very athletic and thin growing up. I could down an entire large pizza at the age of 12. I didn't clear the 100 lb mark until I was 12 as well... and I was 5'9". When I was growing up, food was a last priority for my mom. I ate mediocre dinners, she never packed us lunches and our cupboards were frequently bare. My parents are both well educated, working professionals so I didn't understand. I have no doubt that I was mal-nourished - I know I was always hungry. When I moved out on my own, I would just eat and eat. I never gained weight because I am just skinny by fault of my genetics. Thus, it never really hit me until I went to university and learned that eating an entire pizza is not normal. 

So... I started to look at why I binged. The biggest reasons were:
- I didn't eat breakfast. For years, I just wasn't hungry.
- I only ate when I was hungry
- I was lonely
- I needed to feel control over my own food and nutrition, which I felt lacked so much when I was growing up
- I resented the fact that there was never enough to eat in my parents' house.
- Being healthy was not in my lifestyle, so I never really thought about what I was eating.

I know that maybe these are not reasons why you binge, but I encourage you to really sit down and evaluate why you binge, and what your triggers are. A food diary is a great way to help this. Also, remember not to be too hard on yourself. Trust me. There are days when I (and all the ladies here!) eat an entire bag of chips or a block of cheese... hello PMS!! Realizing that it's OK to let go once in a while helps you gain a sense of self control. 

In my experience, education really is the best measure. Learning about binging and its effects helped me tremedously. I feel unbelievably in control of what I eat, when I eat it and how I eat it. I still slip up... I still indulge and that's OK. No one can be disciplined all the time.

Hang in there and keep us posted


----------



## lovalotz (Aug 4, 2006)

I used to do this alot too. Binging, i mean.
I didn't really think about what i was putting into my mouth. A chocolate bar to me wouldn't have any side effects.
I know now that it's all about having HEALTHY eating choices. Whenever possible, choose the fruit or whole wheat rather than the cookies or candy. It's alright to treat yourself once in a while. That way you won't feel like you've been neglecting yourself and later decide to let it all out (AKA binge)


----------



## Kels823 (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks to you guys for all your feedback. Much love.


----------



## bottleblack (Aug 9, 2006)

I know most of binge eating comes from a psychological perspective, however something I've done that has helped me control my eating was developing the habit of being really dilligent about checking the calories/serving sizes of what I ate before I ate it.  Seeing calories and really being able to put a number on what I was about to inhale generally gives me a reality check and the motivation to say no or find something healthier.


----------



## dollbabybex (Aug 9, 2006)

i used to binge eat...

not because i was hungry

because i could imagine the taste of the food

but then my jeans got tight

and now i just eat when im hungry...

even if im not hungry ill have something just to keep my metabolism up

you can shrink your stomach.

and my frame of mind just changed

im in the 'zone' now....

i never thought id get there...


----------



## Raerae (Aug 10, 2006)

Heh, i'm on the oppsite side of your spectrum...  I'm a binge not eater, probably borderline ana =P  I know for me it's a direct reflection of my self esteem at the moment, and right now I dont feel very good about myself so i'm losing weight again.  And being thin is the only thing I can feel good about at times, especially in comparison to the rest of the women I work with who are probably a size 10 at the SMALLEST (i'm probably a size 00 right now since my size 0 pants are loose heh).  

The irony is that some of the things I dislike about my body, are a result of being thin (lack of curves etc).  But when i start to gain weight (and gaining weight for me is going over 110, I'm 5'6" for reference) I can't "decide" where the weight is going to go.  It's not going to my boobs =P ironically when i lose weight though that feels like the first place to go LOL.  So I lose weight again.

It's like not even a conchious decision at times eigther.  I just end up not feeling hungry at all when i'm depressed.  I can't remember what I ate on Monday.  I know I only had dinner on Tuesday, and only had Lunch on Wednesday.  And maybe some snackies here and there.

But yeh, ED'd of anykind are usually a direct reflection on something in your life.  Be it binging,purgeing, or not eating at all.  Question is, do you know what it is, and if you do, are you trying to change it?  I know it's not always easy, I've been struggling for a long time heh.


----------

